# Frameset und Abstand zum Browser-Rand



## messmar (11. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

ich muss eine Seite, die schon in Frames programmiert worden ist, ändern und zwar so, daß es Rahmen Oben, Rechts, Unten und Links gibt und der muss einen Abstand von 20px zu dem Fenster-Rand bekommen.

Ich habe CSS-Klassen für dieses Ziel verwendet, aber leider ohne Erfolg, da der Firefox bzw. Netscape bei "margin: 20px;" nicht mit macht.

Irgendwie schaffe ich es nicht, das gewünschte Layout zu bekommen.
Selbst mit leeren Frames Oben, Rechts, Unten und Links scheint das nicht zu funktionieren.

Hat Jemand hier bitte eine Idee oder einen Tipp, wie ich es hinbekommen kann? Das Layout muss mit Frameset gebaut werden.

Vielen Dank und Gruß
Messmar


----------



## Christopher Perrin (13. Oktober 2005)

Schick mal nen Quellcode


----------



## messmar (14. Oktober 2005)

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Frameset//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/frameset.dtd">
<html>
	<head>
	<TITLE>%presentation_title%</TITLE>
	<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="css/global.css">
	
	</head>
	
	<frameset rows="72,*,65" border="0" id="framesetGlobal">
		 <frame src="title.html" name="f_title" class="preFrameset1" frameborder="0" framespacing="0" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" scrolling="no" noresize>
		 <frameset cols="320,*" border="0">
			<frame src="video.html" name="f_video" class="preFrameset3" frameborder="0" framespacing="0" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" scrolling="no" noresize>
			<frame src="content.htm" name="f_slide" class="preFrameset4" frameborder="0" framespacing="0" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" scrolling="no" noresize>
		 </frameset>
		 <frame src="footer.html" name="f_footer" class="preFrameset2" frameborder="0" framespacing="0" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" scrolling="no" noresize>
	</frameset>
	<noframes><body>Ihr Browser kann leider keine Frames darstellen.</body></noframes>
</html>
```


und das hier isr der CSS_Code:


```
*:not(hr) #framesetGlobal {
	border-top: solid 8px green;
	border-right: solid 8px green;
	border-bottom: solid 8px green;
	border-left: solid 8px green;
	margin: 20px;
	padding: 6px;
	background-color: #f3f3f3;
}

* html #framesetGlobal {
	border-top: solid 8px green;
	border-right: solid 8px green;
	border-bottom: solid 8px green;
	border-left: solid 8px green;
	margin: 20px;
	background-color: #f3f3f3;
}

.preFrameset1 {
	border-top: solid 8px #ffffff;
	border-right: solid 8px #ffffff;
	border-bottom-width: 0px;
	border-left: solid 8px #ffffff;
	background-color: #f3f3f3;
	margin: 20px;
}

.preFrameset2 {
	border-top-width: 0px;
	border-right: solid 8px #ffffff;
	border-bottom: solid 8px #ffffff;
	border-left: solid 8px #ffffff;
	padding:0;
	margin:0 20px 20px 0;
}


*:not(hr) .preFrameset3 {
	border-top-width: 0px;
	border-right: solid 8px #ffffff;
	border-bottom-width: 0px;
	border-left: solid 8px #ffffff;
	padding:0;
	margin:0;
}

.preFrameset3 {
	border-top-width: 0px;
	border-right-width: 0px;
	border-bottom-width: 0px;
	border-left: solid 8px #ffffff;
	padding:0;
	margin:0;
}
.preFrameset4 {
	border-top-width: 0px;
	border-right: solid 8px #ffffff;
	border-bottom-width: 0px;
	border-left-width: 0px;
	padding:0;
	margin:0;
}
```


Vielen Dank und Gruß
Messmar


----------



## Mway-Tuning (16. Oktober 2005)

versuch es mal so im css

body 
{margin-top: 20px;margin-bottom: 20px; margin-left: 20px: margin-right: 20px;}

dann müsste es gehen


----------



## messmar (24. Oktober 2005)

Nö,
es funktioniert nicht in FFOX

Gruß
Messmar


----------

